# Chimney burnt into asphalt.



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 15, 2018)

My charcoal chimi burnt I to the assfault .Do I have an issue here as far as reuse or with food safety?

Thanks for you help.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 15, 2018)

Edit: Asphalt .


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 15, 2018)

No issue.
But put the chimney on some bricks, or an old grill grate (Non-food use) or otherwise protect the asphalt from the heat.

Next time, or right now even, fire up some charcoal and then set your starter chimney in the hot coals to burn it clean.
Pay attention so you don't burn up the handle though.

You could also use a propane soldering type torch to burn the tar off the starting chimney.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you kind stranger.


----------



## IH 1026 (Dec 15, 2018)

Use a bernzomtic torch to get the asphalt hot and runny, then scrape away with a putty knife.  Spray with brake-clean or carb and choke cleaner AFTER IT'S COOLED DOWN and wipe with a rag to remove the rest of the tar.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2018)

Wow that's a first for me. I've never seen a starter do that before. I always start my starter on top of my grill grate. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2018)

I use the side burner on my gas grill, or my propane fish fryer burner to start the charcoal!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2018)

This would be a Great place to Warn people not to fire up your Chimney on Concrete.
It has been known to cause exploding concrete parts.

I set mine on a piece of Steel "Channel" Like an I-Beam, that allows air to flow through underneath.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Wow that's a first for me. I've never seen a starter do that before. I always start my starter on top of my grill grate.
> 
> Chris



Now Chris, _THAT_ is why you've never seen that...

Whenever I use Charcoal, which is very rarely, I make a mound and fire the crap out of it with my propane torch on a 1 pound Coleman fuel bottle.
It's my 'Camp Match'. Burns the chit out of ants and bugs, too.
No Bugs Malady has nothing on Sonny's Incinerator.


----------



## Braz (Dec 16, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> This would be a Great place to Warn people not to fire up your Chimney on Concrete.
> It has been known to cause exploding concrete parts.
> 
> Bear



You mean like this?


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 16, 2018)

Braz said:


> You mean like this?
> View attachment 382836



Had no idea. Thank you for the info. I'll look into getting some bricks or something to set it on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> Had no idea. Thank you for the info. I'll look into getting some bricks or something to set it on.




Not sure, but it might be best to make that "Fire Brick".
Or some type of metal.
The thing I use, followed me home from Bethlehem Steel when I worked there 30 to 50 years ago.
There was a big discussion on this years ago on this forum. Was very interesting.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2018)

I've turned a steel bucket upside down to place the charcoal chimney on when needing to add more lit coals.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 17, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Not sure, but it might be best to make that "Fire Brick".
> Or some type of metal.
> The thing I use, followed me home from Bethlehem Steel when I worked there 30 to 50 years ago.
> There was a big discussion on this years ago on this forum. Was very interesting.
> ...



Do you think if I go buy a few fire bricks at home depot and then lay them down on the concrete that would work out? Maybe two layers? The concrete seems to be able to handle it better than the crap asphalt I have in my drive way.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> I've turned a steel bucket upside down to place the charcoal chimney on when needing to add more lit coals.



Any specific brand of steel bucket??


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2018)

It's a $7.00 galvanized pail I scoop ash into when cleaning the grill from a big box store.  It's in my avatar on the shelf under the black grill.


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 17, 2018)

dr k said:


> It's a $7.00 galvanized pail I scoop ash into when cleaning the grill from a big box store.  It's in my avatar on the shelf under the black grill.



Ok awesome. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> Do you think if I go buy a few fire bricks at home depot and then lay them down on the concrete that would work out? Maybe two layers? The concrete seems to be able to handle it better than the crap asphalt I have in my drive way.




That should work fine, however I like Kurt's Bucket idea better.

Bear


----------

